# Joining small pieces



## evothian (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm going to make a soma cube puzzle (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soma_cube) and I'm looking for opinions on how to join the small pieces. Let's say each individual cube is around 1.5"

Just glue and clamps? It's obviously not some kind of load bearing structure or anything but I wouldn't want it to fall apart if it fell off a table.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Evothian,
I had to make one of these for a psych testing and measurement class in college about 40 years ago. I used plain old white glue (Elmers) and it has stayed together ever since. I'm sure the new formulations, like TiteBond ll, would be quite sufficient.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gene Howe said:


> Evothian,
> I had to make one of these for a psych testing and measurement class in college about 40 years ago. I used plain old white glue (Elmers) and it has stayed together ever since. I'm sure the new formulations, like TiteBond ll, would be quite sufficient.



I agree. Good flat surfaces make for a good bond.












 





.
.


----------



## evothian (Sep 13, 2010)

Great. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

This looks like a fun addition to a Soma Puzzle: (credit: Wood Joiner's Handbook, SamAllen Publishing, 1990)











SteveEl


----------

